# Will a 30" long USA Trains engine run on 5' diameter circle?



## Megalops (Jul 4, 2009)

My 5 year old son loves the 30" long USA Trains Santa Fe "Warbonnet" PA-1 engine (R22504). Will this engine run on a track with 5' circle curves, or will it require the 8' curves?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

10's to be safe, but even that is pushing it????????????


----------



## Megalops (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Do the train manufacturers post minimum track diameter ratings for their engines and cars? It is tough enough for newbies like me to try to figure out this hobby. It is a good thing there are forums like this. I'm not sure I can fit 10' diameter track curves in the area I planned on. 8' curves will fit. I may have to talk him into a smaller engine like the F3A.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Fa-3s are really nice locos and they pull a ton good luck talkin the little guy into smaller locos but they really are nice.............. and you have come to the rite forum for all your newbie info. most people here are very cool.. and they and I know what there talkin about. but even we dooooooooooo have our DRAMA...HE HE HE







But thats what makes us the best site on the WEB........... DRAMA DRAMA DRAMA......


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

You ask if manufacturers publish minimum dia track ratings for their locos.

Aristo-Craft does and maybe some of the others as well.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The USA catalog has minimum dia. for their locos.


----------



## Megalops (Jul 4, 2009)

If we go with the FA-3 engine, would it run on 5' diameter curves? I'm planning on setting up a ceiling mounted kit in his 12' x 15' bedroom, and I'm sure the 5' diameter bends would look better. I will be installing a system which uses safety wires to prevent trains from falling to the floor.


----------



## Megalops (Jul 4, 2009)

Posted By Treeman on 05 Jul 2009 08:25 AM 
The USA catalog has minimum dia. for their locos. Is this catalog available online (free or purchased ebook), or does it need to be physically purchased?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup it will work but you need to use 40ft stye cars with factory couplers so they can make the tight turns. heres a link to some catalogs......


http://www.usatrains.com/

http://www.aristocraft.com/catalog/index.html


And also i would run USA trains rolling stock because they come with metal wheels installed already, but if you choose other manufactures item that comes with plastic wheels be perpared to spend about another 20.00 with shipping for a set of metal wheels to install per car.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

And by the way at the very least put your first name on your post so we know who were talking to.....







Also I beleive USA trains just released another run of CHROME S.F. F -3s SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## Megalops (Jul 4, 2009)

I went to the USA trains website, but cannot open the catalog. The aristocraft catalog does open, but I'm thinking of sticking with the USA trains. Thanks for letting me know about the wheels on non-USA Trains and the 40' style car limit.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Megalops on 05 Jul 2009 12:23 PM 
I went to the USA trains website, but cannot open the catalog. The aristocraft catalog does open, but I'm thinking of sticking with the USA trains. Thanks for letting me know about the wheels on non-USA Trains and the 40' style car limit. 
USA's web site catalog does not work......


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Most manufacturers try to make their equipment run on 8' diameter (normally refered to as 4' radius) track. It is tight but will work. You might want to look at MTH as they make the war bonnet in a smaller scale size of 1/32 rather than the USA 1/29 scale. It should do better on tighter curves. 

John


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I just click the link for USA and it worked fine. also most 2 axle truck locos will do a 5ft curve. in my old house i had a overhead RR with 4ft curves in the hallway and the f-3 and gp--38 and a rs-3 worked fine but tight. needed to run 40ft stye cars only anything bigger would be pulled off of track. Stephen when you go to USA site and click on catalog it shows you what it looks like, if you want to see all that they sell there are 14 blue buttons next to the catalog button witch will give you all the different stuff they make.


----------



## Megalops (Jul 4, 2009)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 05 Jul 2009 02:14 PM 
I just click the link for USA and it worked fine. Stephen when you go to USA site and click on catalog it shows you what it looks like, if you want to see all that they sell there are 14 blue buttons next to the catalog button witch will give you all the different stuff they make. 
Nicholas, I was hoping for the information on minimum track radius recommendations that Treeman said are in the catalog. I guess I'll just need to order a physical copy of the catalog.


----------

